# want to start onroad raceing



## chopper8984 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting into on road racing and I’m looking for advice and on what car to get. first thing is I should explain what class I’m thinking about and what type of track I would be racing at. right now I’m looking a in looking at 4wd sedan stock class and the three cars I see the most are the tc3 tc4 and xxx-s. the track I will be racing at it carpet with 1 very long str8 and in the middle is a couple turns at the bottom is a link to a photo of the track I will be racing at. I have never raced on road I have been racing 1/10 stock and mod truck off road for the last 3 years and I’m looking for something a bit more comparative and closer racing. so these are my questions.

1. what car should I get ( really don’t want to spend more the $300)
2. best stock motor for on road racing for a track of this type ( I use co27 in my truck very well tuned by myself)
3. what is the best way to setup a on road car ( would I have to get a set up kit)

http://www.hobby-sports.com/cart/carpet/TrackShots64.jpg


----------



## H-Rob (Aug 18, 2006)

# 1
I am positive that everybody has their own opinions, but the vehicles you listed are a little out of date. 

If you want to learn the ins and outs of carpet racing any of those vehicles will be good to learn. The TC3 is very inexpensive and you should be able to find one for nothing. The TC4 is a little quicker (Maybe). The tradeoff is the TC4 slightly more expensive, and a little more breakable.

I know nothing of the XXX-S.

If you want to get a car that is less than 300 $ but can be very competitive (Meaning you could win local races) you could always go with a used X-Ray or Corally. 

The choice is yours. 

YOu will be better off buying good electronics and tires than having the newest chassis. You can set-up any chassis to go fast (Only the pros or semi-pros are going to get those last few tenths that a brand new chassis will give you.)

# 2 
The motor is a good choice (Co27 is what most people run)

# 3
A flat set-up board is very helpful (setting ride height and droop)
A tweak board is very helpful
A ride height gauge and a camber gauge are useful.

If you are thinking of getting serious, a set-up station is never a bad investment.


Hope this helps

Rob


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

nothing is faster than a TC3.... nothing.......


----------

